# converting single speed to 1x9



## nihilistnobody (May 30, 2011)

Hi all, first id like to thank you for all the info ive learned on these forums, i lurked for a long time before joining and its been a huge help. right now i commute on a mtb with slicks and am pretty satisfed but also would like to try something else. my question is, how hard would it be to convert a single speed in to a geared bike? what do i need to look for on the bike to be sure that it will work? im interested in this because i love the aesthetics of flat bar single speeds but where i live i need something to help on hills and flats. thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## JAGI410 (Apr 19, 2008)

The best way to keep the aesthetics of a flat bar single speed is to use an internally geared hub (IGH). Shimano Alfine, Sram Nexus, Rohloff, etc. You can often find a pre-built wheel with the shifter and everything for around $300 on the low end. 

Now are you wanting to convert your existing bike or do you want to convert something new?


----------



## nihilistnobody (May 30, 2011)

well i suppose i should say that this is all a money saving thing, basically i dont want a full on road bike with drop bars etc and on my current bike i never leave the big cog. i see so many cheap single speeds and id like to get one then eventually make it geared 1x9 so i guess im really asking what a i should look for on a bike to make the conversion possible.


----------



## MRisme (Mar 22, 2010)

Derailleur hanger and cable, cassette, chain, and shifter should be about all you need. What kind of dropouts?


----------



## Your Bike Sucks (May 20, 2011)

ender. said:


> Derailleur hanger and cable, cassette, chain, and shifter should be about all you need. What kind of dropouts?


What if there is no derailleur hanger on the SS frame? Can one be fabricated to bolt on?


----------



## MRisme (Mar 22, 2010)

Your Bike Sucks said:


> What if there is no derailleur hanger on the SS frame? Can one be fabricated to bolt on?


I believe there are options, that is why I asked what type of dropouts. Also I am pretty sure some lower end derailleurs come with integrated hangers. I have learned all this just from a little google searching, so I am by no means an expert.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Hi, Nhilist. Welcome.

Old school RDs had those claw mounts, but I kind of doubt they`d work with a horizontal dropout, especially without the little screw hole. Can`t remember- did the screw just go into a fender mount, or was it a hole just for that purpose? Most of the bikes that had those claw mounted RDs came with mid length slanted dropouts.

You can have a derailler hanger added to a steel frame, but that isn`t the economical way of doing things unless you can do it yourself. Might be able to get it done with aluminum also, but that would be really expensive.

I think Jag nailed it.

EDIT: Okay, Sheldon has it and it`s cheap:
http://harriscyclery.net/product/various-manufacturers-rear-derailleur-derailer-adaptor-claw-963.htm
Looking at the picture reminds me where the screw goes- right through the wheel slot, and into that funky little moon shaped nut.


----------



## woodway (Dec 27, 2005)

Also, what kind of rear hub are you running? If it's a dedicated SS hub, you'll need to switch to a conventional hub that will accept a cassette.


----------

